# Replacement seat for Pescador 12



## Bayou Country (Feb 28, 2010)

So today I come home and find that the freaking tree rats got to my kayak and chewed the seat top to pieces........I have looked online to try and get a replacement, but i can't find it on their web-site (or anywhere else so far).

anybody have any suggestions for a replacement??

Thanks


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't know if this will help but try these guys.
http://www.austinkayak.com/catalog_subCategory.php?subCatID=217001


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Also read good reviews about these seats.
http://www.surftosummit.com/kayak-seats-c-283.html?osCsid=6o1kdtrukubt1199td3kic0ra1


----------



## Bayou Country (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks boss i'll check those out. Hopefully something will be universal because the Pescador's seat is kind of built-in......


----------



## tarpon31 (Dec 8, 2011)

These are the exact parts for the seat used on the Pescador and pre -2009 Tarpon 120:

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1487/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Ride-Synergy-Seat-Bottom-Pad.html

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/288/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Seat-Back-Pad.html

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/528/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Seat-Back-Clip.html


----------

